# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  اسمعوا ماذا قال القائد الاسترالي تيم كاهل بعد طرده من مباراته مع المانيا

## مشتت بشوالات

حصل القائد الاسترالي تيم كاهل على الكرت الاحمر في مباراة المانيا في بداية الشوط الثاني عندما كانت النتيجة 2 صفر لألمانيا...


وعند سؤاله بعد المباراة عن سبب حصوله على الكرت الاحمر قال (باللغة الالمانية) :


Ich hatte Angst zu starten Kick zu arbeiten 9 mal, wie Sami Al Jaber


الترجمة:


كنت خائفا من ان اسنتر 9 مرات مثل سامي الجابر....


 :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):

----------


## mylife079

معقول !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

[align=center]
 لا للامانه هذه نكته 

 لكن ظريفه  :Icon27: 

 وعار سيستمر اعواااام على المنتخب السعودي  :Copy Of 7anoon: 

 اشكرك [/align]

----------


## anoucha

ههههههههههههه

----------


## mylife079

:Icon27:  :Icon27:  :Icon27:

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

[align=right]
دامت البسمه على شفاه الجميع 

 شكرا محمله بعطر الياسمين [/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

:SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

معقول قالها :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

هي نكته ليست الا 

 اشكركم على التواجد

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

حلووه بس ما فهمتها :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

> حلووه بس ما فهمتها


الله يحلي ايامك ..

 هذا في منديال 2002 لعبت السعوديه والمانيا 

 وفازت المانيا بنتيجه خرافيه وغير متوقعه 8 -0 

 وكان وقتها قائد المنتخب السعودي السيد " سامي الجابر " 

 وسنتر الكره 8 مرات 


 اليوم خرجت النكته من جديد لكن بشكل اظرف حين طرد الاعب الاسترالي وقائد الفريق وقال انه خائف ان يفعل مثلما فعل السيد الجابر 


 اتمنى اني وفقت على التوضيح 


 اشكرك على المرور البهي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

فعلا حلوووه مشكور على التوضيح :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

> فعلا حلوووه مشكور على التوضيح


 الشكر لك سيدتي 

دمتي

----------


## Rahma Queen

مش فاهم :Eh S(2):  بس حاس انو اشي بضحك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولا تهونو

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

> مش فاهم بس حاس انو اشي بضحك
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ولا تهونو


دوووم الضحكه ...

وسبق شرحت المعنى في مساهمه رقم 11 

وهذه لها علاقه بحادثه وقعت في منديال 2002 

اشكرك على المرور الجميل

----------

